# Topics > Applications > AI in law >  ROSS, digital attorney using IBM’s Watson, ROSS Intelligence Inc., Palo Alto, California, USA and Toronto, Ontario, Canada

## Airicist

Developer - ROSS Intelligence Inc.

ross.ai

----------


## Airicist

University of Toronto - Watson University Competition Demo

Published on Jan 13, 2015




> The University of Toronto came in 2nd place in the Watson University Competition. Their application called “ROSS” helps lawyers power through legal research. "ROSS" is a digital legal expert that answers lawyers’ questions with evidence-based responses.

----------


## Airicist

Article "AI interns: Software already taking jobs from humans"
People have talked about robots taking our jobs for ages. Problem is, they already have – we just didn't notice

by Hal Hodson
April 4, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "YC’s ROSS Intelligence Leverages IBM’s Watson To Make Sense Of Legal Knowledge"

by Kim-Mai Cutler
July 27, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Computer vs. Lawyer? Many Firm Leaders Expect Computers to Win"

by Julie Triedman
October 24, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Law firm bosses envision Watson-type computers replacing young lawyers"
Artificial intelligence is already making headway into the law office.

by David Kravets
October 26, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "First AI lawyer “closer to commercial release than expected” as law firm pilot expands"

by Dan Bindman
November 23, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "AI Pioneer ROSS Intelligence Lands Its First Big Law Clients"

by Susan Beck
May 6, 2016

----------


## Airicist

The world’s first AI legal assistant | Andrew Arruda | TED Institute

Published on Dec 21, 2016




> As a lawyer, Andrew Arruda too often saw the scales of justice tip in favor of the wealthy and partnered with a computer scientist to create the world’s first artificially intelligent legal assistant, ROSS. By speeding up legal research, Arruda wants ROSS to make the practice of law cheaper and fulfill the original promise of “justice for all.”

----------


## Airicist

Meet ROSS, your brand new artificially intelligent lawyer

Published on Dec 28, 2016




> ROSS Intelligence builds artificially intelligent tools to enhance lawyer’s abilities – allowing them to do more than ever before humanly possible.

----------

